# ported oil pump question



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i bought a ported ls6 oil pump for my 6.0 i was talking to a friend today and he said that im gonna need to get a bigger and stronger oil pan. if anyone else got an oil pump put on is this true.


----------

